# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  my brother was completely bald at 18, never stopped him

## jason1001

Now by 14 my older brother was balding.  He was upset for a few years.
Then he hit the weights, is in the shape of an athlete build, baldness never held him back. 
He hooked up with tons off HOT girls,  dumped the ones he didn't like etc. He is 30 and still doing fine. He was a manly type guy, nothing bothers him, girls love him.

Then unfortunately I got the less manly genes, 27 getting a mature hairline and freaking out. 

Now if anyone is more like my brother,  big tough manly hopefully my story inspires you.

He makes fun of me because I think I'm going bald, I doubt ill tell him im on propecia.
My gf and her sisters also act like im a sissy/lady for worrying about balding.  So do my friends acting like im not a man because I care.

Agh well...

----------


## fred970

Take an electric razor and shave your girlfriend's hair in her sleep. If she's upset, tell her she's a sissy.

----------


## jason1001

Lol I think the rules are different for women and since im nw1.5 with a receding maybe maturing hairline it would seem more evil. 


Planning on shaving my head at a nom 1 when I get a new job, that will teach her a lesson!

----------


## fred970

And I bet she'll say that you look like a freak. Then she'll resume saying you shouldn't be bothered by baldness.

Classic. I lived it, but people have accepted me as a bald man now, it took a few months for my family and friends to get used to it.

----------


## Jazz1

Get make up wipes and wipe that on any girl who takes the piss, that will shut them up :Big Grin: .

----------


## jason1001

Damn my life sounds depressing if I go bald, reading peoples stories on here makes it  sound like being bald is worse than being an amputee/suffering from brain damage etc

 :Frown:  guess my brother was one of the lucky ones.

----------


## Jazz1

> Damn my life sounds depressing if I go bald, reading peoples stories on here makes it  sound like being bald is worse than being an amputee/suffering from brain damage etc
> 
>  guess my brother was one of the lucky ones.


 If people can't respect or accept you or take the piss out of you, stick two fingers at them. I say it to people's faces if they try taking the piss I stick two fingers at them, no point being close to anyone who can not understand ones problem.

----------


## jason1001

True. 
Still amazes me that there isn't a cure for baldness yet

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> True. 
> Still amazes me that there isn't a cure for baldness yet


 You wouldn't think that by looking at the endless baldness cure You Tube videos. According to the videos, vitamin D, scalp massage, Aloe Vera gel, Jojoba oil, even onions!  How could you guys miss that!  :Smile: 

35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office
forhair.com
Cole Hair Transplant
1070 Powers Place
Alpharetta, Georgia 30009
Phone 678-566-1011
email 35YrsAfter at chuck@forhair.com
The contents of my posts are my opinions and not medical advice
Please feel free to call or email me with any questions. Ask for Chuck

----------


## BigThinker

OP:  Just take fin, use minox, and stop worrying about it.

Honestly, I'm surprised your gf is with you after confiding that sorta insecurity.  I don't mean that in a douchey way, I just know how girls get about dudes who get emotional.

But yeah, just take the treatments available, keep getting hair cuts that are suitable to where you're at.  Live in the moment, and worry about treatment efficacy after 12 months and decide where to go.

And just cause people on this site act like baldness = death, don't let that affect your perception, especially since you have a bro who is the polar oppositve.  Pick with one you'll be.

----------


## Jasari

I shaved to completely bald for a year. I noticed that the people I already knew were shocked & the majority of them told me I looked awful.

I did notice however that people I'd never met before thought it looked great. Regarding women the ones I knew treated me differently & thought I looked like shit, yet I was attracting very good looking females who I'd never met before.

It was strange.

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> I shaved to completely bald for a year. I noticed that the people I already knew were shocked & the majority of them told me I looked awful.
> 
> I did notice however that people I'd never met before thought it looked great. Regarding women the ones I knew treated me differently & thought I looked like shit, yet I was attracting very good looking females who I'd never met before.
> 
> It was strange.


 That's called moving on to greener pastures.

35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office
forhair.com
Cole Hair Transplant
1070 Powers Place
Alpharetta, Georgia 30009
Phone 678-566-1011
email 35YrsAfter at chuck@forhair.com
The contents of my posts are my opinions and not medical advice
Please feel free to call or email me with any questions. Ask for Chuck

----------


## angelina22

I would recommend you to show your brother to an doctor because it would effect very badly.

----------


## capitan

Some guys take it differently. Also, physical build has a lot to do with it. No matter what, a bigger, taller guy balding is much better off than the below average, skinny guy balding.

But you're not a sissy. No matter how manly you are, or muscular, you will always look better with hair and you care about that (I do too). Lots of guys don't, and kudos to them.

----------

